# Shower Diverter not working properly



## ashcan1979 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am having a problem with the shower diverter in my apartment. HAve contacted land lord and he said he would send someone out, well that was 4 months ago tired of waiting.

Here is the setup. Its a 3 knob shower (hot, Cold, Diverter knob in middle)
When I turn the knob to divert water to the shower head I get water out of the shower head but there is still a lot of water coming out of the faucet that just goes straight down the drain. Plus I figure Im losing a lot of water pressure and using a lot more water than I should making my bill higher. there is enough water comming out of the shower head that I can take a shower and its useable but the wasted water that comes out of the faucet is my issue

What could be the problem. There is not an access to get to the back of the faucets (unless I cut through the wall and I dont want to HAVE to do that).

I am a pretty handy person and usually can take on what ever needs to be done, just looking for a little direction before I start as this is the only shower/bath we have in the appartment. Or should I just pester the hell outa my landlord until he calls a plumber to come out and look at this for me.

If I can handle it I would rather do it myself.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Please be advised.
This is a site for









There are DIY sites the you can ask on.
Thanks.
Now duck, before the others catch you!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

